# Beware of superstitious sightings Alberton Gorge



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sighting in old concrete structure approximately 1mile upriver of Tarkio.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## evL_MT (May 8, 2015)

He's been there for awhile. I like that Ghouly. Kind of a scare crow. Although we'd stop there for a few drinks years ago, haven't stopped there in a while. I've been meaning to pay him a visit. 
We went down Saturday for a late float. Did you go down today?
We'll be visiting him tomorrow...


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I was on the Gorge today and yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## evL_MT (May 8, 2015)

Ok well nice to hear Paul. We must have missed ya. Like I said we put on late, like 15:25 from Rest Stop. I think we saw maybe seven boats. 
Were taking some folks from Pennsylvania down tomorrow for a 4th float. They have never been down so we'll be showing them the sites. And this will be one of the stops. The Tree Gargoyle is before this structure and that's always a very interesting thing to see especially for the first time. 

While I'm at it I'd like to share what I know about that concrete structure... This is not fact, as I have heard a few stories... It was a Pump House. And I'll share this quote from the Missoulian. Written by DONNA SYVERTSON July 31st 2006 ::

Lee Bastian, the Fish, Wildlife and Parks manager in Missoula, took a guess … "not a wild guess, just a guess" … that it has to do with the Milwaukee Railroad that went through that area. "Periodically," he said, "along the course (the trains) would take in water. That's my guess." 

And then he suggested I call B.J. "Bob" McComb, a Mineral County commissioner and former railroad signal maintenance man. 

McComb explained: "The Northern Pacific had a cold dock water tower. They loaded coal for the steam engine. The stories I've heard (from a reliable source, he said,) call it a pump house where they pumped water from the river to the tower for the steam engines." 

To clear up which railroad it was, I called Bill Taylor who, with his wife Janyce, writes books for railroad historians. He had just been in the area and knows of the structure which, he said, is below the old town site of Rivulet. It is, he said, a pump house once used by the Northern Pacific. Milwaukee ran on the north side of the river. 

McComb remembers the nearby town of Rivulet once having a depot, a post office, some residences and housing for the railroad workers. "Now there's nothing (other than some residential housing) there," he said. -End.

So there ya go... I liked hearing about Rivulet in that story as well. I'll get a close up of the Ghouly tomorrow...


----------



## evL_MT (May 8, 2015)

Meant to say "*We're* taking some folks from..."


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds good I was curious about it. Have you noticed the old wooden chute on river right near by? I'm assuming it was for logs? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Paul7 said:


> Sighting in old concrete structure approximately 1mile upriver of Tarkio.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app



Be careful! Wraiths so poweful that they can pull airplane off of trains and into the river.


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Saw it today. Fun run. Creepy scarecrow though.


----------



## evL_MT (May 8, 2015)

Yes I have noticed the "chute" river right. I assumed the same thing you did. I'll keep you posted.

Beware, the Ghouly is now in this thread...


----------

